# Happy Friday!



## DB1 (Jan 20, 2012)

My son was taking pictures of Dudley, most of which were deleted (mean mummy), I don't usually like pictures with the flash as it totally changes the colour and look of Dudley's coat - but this one was just so funny, a really daft smiley dog, and what with having poorly poo's on the forum this week I thought we could do with some silly pics - lets post pictures that you just can't help smiling at....


----------



## RuthMill (Jun 30, 2012)

Brill Dawn! Like a drink old man


----------



## Lindor (Feb 3, 2014)

Hola! My little mexican poo


----------



## Minnie (Jun 8, 2012)

Two Football Poo's


----------



## dio.ren (Jan 18, 2013)

OMG love that Dudley pic..he looks like he had a few. So cute


----------



## Nanci (Mar 1, 2012)

Happy that Willow is better!!!


Anybody feel free to rotate this picture to unright position!!


----------



## 2ndhandgal (Aug 29, 2011)

Great pictures - especially Dudley 

Here is Molly looking just a bit pleased with herself


----------



## dio.ren (Jan 18, 2013)

A crazy eye for Dawn and then with her Pepsi hat


----------



## emjon123 (Apr 9, 2013)

Bailey getting ready for Ascot.


----------



## DB1 (Jan 20, 2012)

dio.ren said:


> A crazy eye for Dawn and then with her Pepsi hat


Love the crazy eye!


----------



## Mazzapoo (Jul 28, 2013)

Dawn that's a fantastic photo! He reminds me of the lion in the wizard of Oz (but better looking)


----------



## DB1 (Jan 20, 2012)

Mazzapoo said:


> Dawn that's a fantastic photo! He reminds me of the lion in the wizard of Oz (but better looking)


Ha, funny though I could picture him singing the scarecrow song instead 'if I only had a brain'...!! being mean, but we do call him Dudley nice but dim quite often, he got stuck behind the shed today!!


----------



## dio.ren (Jan 18, 2013)

The possessed eye look


----------



## Grove (Oct 17, 2012)

Gandhi's dressed to impress for going out tonight to a barbecue


----------



## PoppyLove (May 26, 2014)

This is one of Poppy sporting the classic guilty look:


----------



## Tinman (Apr 23, 2013)

dio.ren said:


> The possessed eye look


The best look.....
AND she's ON the bed 
Xx


----------



## dio.ren (Jan 18, 2013)

PoppyLove said:


> This is one of Poppy sporting the classic guilty look:


So cute  caught in the act!


----------



## Tressa (Aug 31, 2010)

Oh, they are all so gorgeous. Loving these funny pics.


----------

